#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Attachment not saving correctly

## dwhite30518

Good afternoon fellow VBA gurus and Users!!!

I have found and adapted the following code...




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


It saves the attachment in the location I want it to but it does not save the attachment as the file type that was sent...I have some PDF's that I am trying to move quickly and it does not save the attachment as a PDF.  Can anyone help me resolve this issues????

----------


## dwhite30518

If I use this code....


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


the document is saved correctly.  However, when I try and add the received date as part of the file name it changed the saved document to a document that does not open and file name is XXXXXX.pdf - 10.17.2013.

----------

